How is your experience using parse.com in production? - guillaumebesse
======
Spoom
They are generally reliable, but recently their entire push architecture has
kind of faltered:
[https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/972415209463920/](https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/972415209463920/)

I guess you get what you pay for.

------
guillaumebesse
I know this question was asked 2 years ago but I think we need a refresh. I
have developed a MVP on top of parse.com and I ask myself to use parse.com in
production.

